

Spreadsheet on Google doc to help victims of Mumbai attacks - zalthor
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?hl=en_US&key=tE-okpwwYgQavia5opgZSEA&hl=en_US&f=true&gid=0

======
poojanichani123
Pls let me knw if any sort of help needed .. If short of blood... ready to
donate... my blood group is b+ve... Contact me on 02265766551

